# Weird discharge from female is last phases of heat?



## heafy (Oct 31, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

All I know is that I seen her squatting. Later noticed that it was this.. 

As you can see, its kinda stringy..

A little info on her: She is on her last leg of her third heat cycle. I feed her a dry dog food diet supplemented with raw chicken thighs..

Thanks for help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The picture is really really huge so it is hard to see.

It looks like an awful lot of discharge. I would take her in to the vet ASAP and get it checked out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah i agree with aimee ; that aint no joke dude... this is a vet emergency that id take her in like now and not wait... that looks like tissue not just discharge. get that in a tupper ware on your way out the door so your vet can examine it... when you get back and please update us on what is actually going on with her


----------



## heafy (Oct 31, 2009)

here's a better picture i hope



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## heafy (Oct 31, 2009)

A little more info: She's acting normal.. Played hard and ate normal.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

please reference to my previous post... vet now


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Get your girl to the vet now. It doesn't matter if she is playing normally right now and eating. 

During heats dogs bleed they don't have lots of stringy mucus. It's very abnormal and if you don't get her into a vet soon she could die.

Urogenital tract infections, such as a urinary tract infection or an infected uterus (pyometra), may result in an opaque purulent discharge from the vulva.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup go now that is not normal , I have female go through heats and that IS NOT NORMAL. let us know what the vet says im very curious. this breed is known to hide when they are feeling pain or uncomfortable you cant always rely on there symptoms to tell you if its serious. best of luck.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg! That looks like something that comes out of aliens in horror movies  if seeing something like that come out of your girl doesn't make you run to the vet than I don't know what would. That doesn't look normal. I hope you took her in. Please give us an update.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

VET......................


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That almost looks more like a heap of worms, although I've never heard of them being passed vaginally. I agree, get her to the vet.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Does that means my female has worms?she has some discharge,but not as much as in the picture


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be an infection of the uterus called a Pyometra. That could be puss mixed with blood. I would go to the vet to have it checked, I have had many intact females and some have a little bit of discharge but not that much and not that much mixed with mucus. The only time I have seen anything close to that is after a bitch has whelped and they pass discharge in large amounts.


----------

